# Cheapest gaming build



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 18, 2013)

My budget is 15000 INR for CPU + mobo+psu, I am currently considering AMD Trinity 5800k APU,MSI FM2-A55M-E33 Motherboard ,Cooler Master Thunder 450W 450 Watts PSU. In US just add these prices and advice any other suitable build.I am having an IDE 7200rpm hard disk.Please reply ASAP.Purpose is only gaming.


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 18, 2013)

mobo ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - N...
cpu AMD A10-5800K Trinity 3.8GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket...

do you have ram?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 18, 2013)

The build looks solid for the budget.  Two problems:
1) Operating system?
2) Newer boards (including the cited one) don't have PATA connections, so you'll need a SATA to PATA converter.  



I'm not assuming anything, so I have to ask; do you think you can flop out HDDs, and the OS is linked to a HDD?  If you're using windows then you're in for a rude awakening.  From the sounds of it you might be making that assumption, though I'm sorry if my statement is erroneous.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hdd*

I am having an IDE 7200rpm 16-GB HDD, gonna buy Cosair vengeance 4 GB clocked at 1600mhz.
"do you think you can flop out HDDs, and the OS is linked to a HDD? If you're using windows then you're in for a rude awakening." I don't understand it, Please explain.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

5800K for gaming is OK but the lack of L3 cache is its weak spot. I would go with either a IB I3 or I5 cpu and a H75 motherboard. Add in a 6870 and you should be on the right track.

277.87$ US is really hard to build with even if going APU.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 18, 2013)

If you don't have a retail copy, and even if you do, you'll be required to reactivate the windows install.

When windows installs it logs the system hardware configuration (it uses that to determine if it is the same computer, not the HDD's identity).  If you change the hardware too much (ie a new system) you'll have the OS lock you out until you reactivate windows.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought that there was something serious, No problem about windows I'm just gonna get a crack.



brandonwh64 said:


> 5800K for gaming is OK but the lack of L3 cache is its weak spot. I would go with either a IB I3 or I5 cpu and a H75 motherboard. Add in a 6870 and you should be on the right track.
> 
> 277.87$ US is really hard to build with even if going APU.



I just want best possible build for cheap prices.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> The build looks solid for the budget.  Two problems:
> 1) Operating system?
> 2) Newer boards (including the cited one) don't have PATA connections, so you'll need a SATA to PATA converter.
> 
> ...



Can i use my current hard disk with the mentioned motherboard.



brandonwh64 said:


> 5800K for gaming is OK but the lack of L3 cache is its weak spot. I would go with either a IB I3 or I5 cpu and a H75 motherboard. Add in a 6870 and you should be on the right track.
> 
> 277.87$ US is really hard to build with even if going APU.


In india Radeon 6870 is worth 11,xxx rupees if I buy i3 worth 6990 it is over my budget I haven't even bought motherboard or PSU.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> *5800K for gaming is OK but the lack of L3 cache is its weak spot. I would go with either a IB I3 or I5 cpu and a H75 motherboard. Add in a 6870 and you should be on the right track.*
> 
> 277.87$ US is really hard to build with even if going APU.



you mad bro? he has a 15K budget! this is exactly what i was talking about yesterday. only a mad man would advise an i3. also lack of L3 doesnt matter much. most RAMs clock in nearly the same amount of bandwidth as the L3 anyways. you and your i3 love 


dude buy the corsair VS350, its cheaper than CM. CM psu's arent as good as corsairs.

as for the rest of the components, i think you should buy a less expensive A8 CPU and spend money on a new hdd, you wont be able play games on 16GB. most people have 16GB of ram now.

windows xp will take 10GB, and most games are over 16GB in size now.


AMD A6 3500 Rs 4200 http://www.flipkart.com/amd-2-1-ghz...ZRSG&ref=127f2aac-b4cf-41e4-8a7c-0304ba20b3e6

Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600, 4GB Rs 1500 http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-ddr...PHZU&ref=755f40f5-b4a7-4f4a-8d7a-2bb4c96d274c

Asrock A55M-HVS Rs 3000 http://www.bitfang.com/asrock-a55m-hvs-amd-motherboard-pid42295/

WD Blue 500GB Rs 3350 Hdd http://www.flipkart.com/wd-caviar-b...CGP9&ref=f40720ae-5862-426e-9b0e-5dc2465038ec


Corsair VS350 Rs 2000 http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs3...GKDS&ref=b5b53116-84ca-4f39-af1e-6e5ab629c52c


Total a bit less than 15K


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you mad bro?



Where do you get that he is "mad" from posting some useful advice?





de.das.dude said:


> only a mad man would advise an i3.



Why is that?


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2013)

its too expensive here. the dude in question is from india too. so most of the things are overpriced here and wont fit into his budget.

the i3 alone would cost as much as the 5800k, plus he only has a 16GB HDD, so he needs to save as much money as he can for a new HDD as 16GB wont even be able to hold an installation of windows 7 properly.

i3 and 6870 is fine, but are all games like more than 20gigs in size? the games which will fit in his hdd wont need an i3 and 6870 to play


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrigank - please do not double, triple or in your case quadruple post. Use the "Edit, Quote and Multi-Quote" features.
I have merged your posts.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 19, 2013)

*Haha*



de.das.dude said:


> its too expensive here. the dude in question is from india too. so most of the things are overpriced here and wont fit into his budget.
> 
> the i3 alone would cost as much as the 5800k, plus he only has a 16GB HDD, so he needs to save as much money as he can for a new HDD as 16GB wont even be able to hold an installation of windows 7 properly.
> 
> i3 and 6870 is fine, but are all games like more than 20gigs in size? the games which will fit in his hdd wont need an i3 and 6870 to play


 Haha I'm having 160 GB HDD IDE I want to know if it will work with an FM2 mobo. Also the motherboard you suggested is FM1 I am currently having PSU whose peak is 350 watts and normal 300 watt named 350ab c.Gonna buy Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> I am having an *IDE 7200rpm 16-GB HDD*, gonna buy Cosair vengeance 4 GB clocked at 1600mhz.
> "do you think you can flop out HDDs, and the OS is linked to a HDD? If you're using windows then you're in for a rude awakening." I don't understand it, Please explain.



this is why i thought its a 16GB lol.


anyways, it should work with the pata cables.

since you will be saving money here, you can go for the A10-5800K. pair it with the cheapest motherboard you can find. asrock ones are good. dont go for gigabyte or asus as their aftersales service is horrible in india at the moment. As for MSI, i cant comment on them.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> this is why i thought its a 16GB lol.
> 
> 
> anyways, it should work with the pata cables.
> ...



My current motherboard is Gigabyte 945GZM-S2 which is micro atx form factor and MSI FM2 A55 E33 also has micro form factor will it surely fit in my cabinet and Corsair Vengeance ram will be properly installed ,I have heard about some problems about their size of heat-sink.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2013)

corsair vengance is only a problem if you are using a large aftermarket heatsink for your CPU. the one that comes with the 5800K is okay.


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 19, 2013)

If you want to do it really cheap then get the parts used from eBay or some other place. An old q6600 with a cheap ddr3 motherboard and 8gb or ddr3 1333. Paired with something like a HD4850 and your laughing it will still play any game out there faster than any of the APU chips. Even a phenom II x4 or athlon x4 will be plenty as long as you run it with 8gb ddr3. Just don't cheap oh on a power supply and get something from OCZ, Antec. Or Corcair.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you mad bro? he has a 15K budget! this is exactly what i was talking about yesterday. only a mad man would advise an i3. also lack of L3 doesnt matter much. most RAMs clock in nearly the same amount of bandwidth as the L3 anyways. you and your i3 love



LOL am I mad??? not in the slightest but I would like to see him play anything other than mine sweeper on a crappy HD 6530D APU.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2013)

not everyone has high standards you know.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> not everyone has high standards you know.



I didn't either but 10-20 FPS is not fun at all.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I didn't either but 10-20 FPS is not fun at all.


In Farcry 3 benchmark it scored 31 fps on my resolution so amd 5800k and radeon hd 7660d is not bad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> In Farcry 3 benchmark it scored 31 fps on my resolution so amd 5800k and radeon hd 7660d is not bad.



Not the 5800K, the FM1 AMD A6 3500 with HD 6530D that DDD suggested


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2013)

if you read the posts you'll see i changed my mind as soon as he corrected the 16GB hdd point.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> if you read the posts you'll see i changed my mind as soon as he corrected the 16GB hdd point.



16GB is pointless anyway, Windows xp will take up a good portion of that for OS alone. Say you installed office, codec pack, and maybe a game or two and its slap full.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> I am having an IDE 7200rpm 16-GB HDD, gonna buy Cosair vengeance 4 GB clocked at 1600mhz.
> "do you think you can flop out HDDs, and the OS is linked to a HDD? If you're using windows then you're in for a rude awakening." I don't understand it, Please explain.



if you're on a budget, don't buy corsair vengeance.
They make 16-GB 7.2k rpm HDD? With the low HDD prices, you can easily get a 1TB 7.2k HDD for just a little more than anything less than that.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 20, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> if you're on a budget, don't buy corsair vengeance.
> They make 16-GB 7.2k rpm HDD? With the low HDD prices, you can easily get a 1TB 7.2k HDD for just a little more than anything less than that.


In india 5800k- rs 8560, mobo MSI FM2 A55 E33 - 3810, Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU -Rs. 2587= rs14963.ALso the Cosair Venegnance 4GB at 1600 is rs 1736


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> In india 5800k- rs 8560, mobo MSI FM2 A55 E33 - 3810, Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU -Rs. 2587= rs14963.ALso the Cosair Venegnance 4GB at 1600 is rs 1736



You should just get the MB + 5800k + 8 GB memory + PSU now.  It should run most new games adequately at medium settings if you OC the memory and CPU. 

Then buy a worthwhile video card later when you have the cash. If you try to fit everything into a small budget, it will come out like a budget computer.

The other option is have a lot of patience and wait for sales. I don't know about India but I can find deals here(US) all the time. Like my Corsair CX430 was $30 - $10 rebate.  Have patience and you can have a good gaming computer with that budget.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 20, 2013)

hey mrigank, try to get the Corasair CX 430. the VS is an old model based. it doesnt have good power on the 12V rail.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

what place ships to india?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> hey mrigank, try to get the Corasair CX 430. the VS is an old model based. it doesnt have good power on the 12V rail.



Thanks price difference is rs400 450 is costlier.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> Thanks price difference is rs400 450 is costlier.



Make sure you get the CX 430 ver. 2

The first version only has 27 amps on the 12v 
The second version has 32 amps and perform better overall.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 21, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> Make sure you get the CX 430 ver. 2
> 
> The first version only has 27 amps on the 12v
> The second version has 32 amps and perform better overall.


Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK the name of PSU, check it is v2 or not.I think it is.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 21, 2013)

*Motherboard*



de.das.dude said:


> hey mrigank, try to get the Corasair CX 430. the VS is an old model based. it doesnt have good power on the 12V rail.


My current mobo(Gigabyte 945GZM-S2) is micro atx and fm2 one is also micro atx will it be compatible with by cabinet.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 22, 2013)

Mrigank said:


> My current mobo(Gigabyte 945GZM-S2) is micro atx and fm2 one is also micro atx will it be compatible with by cabinet.



by cabinet do you mean case?
micro atx is a standard so as long as it is labeled micro atx then it should fit in the same case. The screw hole locations and size have specific specs they have to follow.

That PSU looks fine. When you buy it, look at the specs on the 12v rail to confirm that it's the newer version. My CX 430 power my z77 board, 3 drives, fans, radeon 7850, water cooling. I wouldn't buy the 27A version of the CX430 if you plan on throwing any decent GPU in there.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 22, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> by cabinet do you mean case?
> micro atx is a standard so as long as it is labeled micro atx then it should fit in the same case. The screw hole locations and size have specific specs they have to follow.
> 
> That PSU looks fine. When you buy it, look at the specs on the 12v rail to confirm that it's the newer version. My CX 430 power my z77 board, 3 drives, fans, radeon 7850, water cooling. I wouldn't buy the 27A version of the CX430 if you plan on throwing any decent GPU in there.


I'm not planning to buy a discrete GPU


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Mar 15, 2013)

*Amd 5800k psu*

Can I use a 5 yr old PSU rated 350 peak and 300 with AMD 5800k, i won't overclock, no graphic card, IDE 7200, 1 DVD player. Usage is 1 and a half year 24/7. It is of Delta electronics Model no. 350AB A , most of the things that came with the computer were of good quality.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Jan 21, 2014)

System Name: The Tamed Beast
Processor: Intel Core i3-3220 ivy bridge
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-b75-d3h ultra durable class 4
Memory: G. Skill RipjawsX 2X2=4GB 1600 Mhz
Video Card(s): Zotac dual fan GTX 650 TI BOOST 2 GB which is equivalent of HD 7850
Hard Disk(s): WD10EZRX 1TB Single platter latest WD green HDD
Optical Drive: LG GN24NS95 Dvd Burner
LCD/CRT Model: Dell IN2030M TN LED backlit LCD
Case: Cooler Master K281 Plus
Power Supply: Cosair CX430V2
Software: Iobit ASC, WinPatrol, Utorrent, etc and a long & I mean a LONG list of games..
Benchmark Scores: 1220 : Unengine 3.0 1600x900 everything extreme 38.5 fps at 1600x900 in unengine valley extreme


----------

